# What album are you stuck on?



## magpieV6

I've been listening to la roux for the past month or so now + still going strong! I've got a copy in the vee + the pug :lol: Before that it was guns n roses, chinese democracey! (sorry if thats mispelt!)


----------



## chrisc

greenday american idiot and rest of there music rip them all to mp3 of my albums for van.and went to see them couple of week ago


----------



## MattDuffy88

Ooooh, has to be Clutch - Strange cousins from the west. Awesome album.


----------



## dholdi

Liebe ist für alle da


----------



## MattDuffy88

dholdi said:


> liebe ist fur alle da


I have GOT to get that!


----------



## MikeWood

Kill it kid, driving joy!


----------



## hakanerdogan

Iron Maiden-Brave New World


----------



## ryanuk

blueprint 3


----------



## rob750

Fleetwood Mac Greatest Hits


----------



## VIPER

U2 War.


----------



## Gruffs

Them Crooked Vultures

La Roux is the worst voice since the 80's imo.


----------



## bidderman1969

Bat out of Hell


----------



## swordjo

I've pretty much been listening to Marmaduke Duke - Duke Pandemonium since the day it came out. Never get tired of it.


----------



## Coxy914

At the moment, I am mainly listening to Plug Famalam Mix Tape by Kero One and In this light and on this evening by the Editors, also OM Lounge 15 year anniversary edition album for when I'm doing the cooking!


----------



## Trig

I'm stuck between Bon Jovi, These Days and Blink 182, Blink 182. And Marilyn Manson, Last Tour On Earth.


----------



## bidderman1969

Trig said:


> I'm stuck between *Bon Jovi, These Days and Blink 182, Blink 182. *And Marilyn Manson, Last Tour On Earth.


quality :thumb:


----------



## dcj

Trig said:


> I'm stuck between Bon Jovi, These Days and Blink 182, Blink 182. And Marilyn Manson, Last Tour On Earth.


Best BJ album IMO although the new one (THE CIRCLE) is very good.


----------



## Guest

Always turn to Led Zep 2 (loud) whilst driving in the van


----------



## leviathan_uk

i am loving john mayer live in la and biffy clyro's new album


----------



## DonB

leviathan_uk said:


> i am loving john mayer live in la


Good man...I'm listening to John Mayer's new album Battle Studies on repeat 
at the moment. Great stuff.


----------



## rubbishboy

At the moment it's Five Fingered Death Punch, War is the Answer. However I've just bought Them Crooked Vultures so we'll see if it can gain the top spot in the car CD player.


----------



## Ross

Obzen by Meshuggah.


----------



## golf548

New Paramore album......biffy clyro......stereophonics greatest hits....

New Biffy Clyro album is class


----------



## The Cueball

I'm back up to just over 5000 songs on the ipod....

But I always find myself going back to radiohead... and I have a few acoustic version of their songs and live version which I really like...

But, when finally on the plane home again, there are two songs which I always, always play:

Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd) and On the road again (Willie Nelson)

:thumb:


----------



## golf548

Have to agree with you on Radiohead.....bloody awesome they are....


----------



## Mattieuk

At the mo I'm stuck on A A Bondy - When the Devils Loose


----------



## diamond_ross

La Roux has been my choice for the last few months 

now being taken over by "Before i self destruct" and "rated r"


----------



## Rickyboy

Nina Simone - Silk & Soul. 

Epic, truly epic album.


----------



## Frothey

Trig said:


> I'm stuck between Bon Jovi, These Days and Blink 182, Blink 182. And Marilyn Manson, Last Tour On Earth.


I'm in Mechanical Animals mode atm......


----------



## Reds

In The Detail said:


> I'm in Mechanical Animals mode atm......


Marilyn Mansons best album in my opinion. Currently stuck listening to the 1st Slipknot album on the walk into work at the moment.

I've got a Chicago blues album in the car which has got some class tunes on it.


----------



## Trist

John Mayer's new album 'Battle Studies' & Leona Lewis - 'Echo' at the momet


----------



## Frothey

totally with you on that.

also listening to a lot of stone sour as well......


----------



## Guest

u2-live in paris 1987 ,and all kasabian's :thumb:


----------



## Trist

In The Detail said:


> totally with you on that.
> 
> also listening to a lot of stone sour as well......


How do you rate John Mayers new cd?

I'm gonna check out stone sour now


----------



## Alex_225

Five Finger Death Punch - War is the Answer
Lamb of God - Wrath
Reel Big Fish - Our Live Album is Better Than Your Live Album

Those a few of the albums I've bought in the last 12 months that haven't left the MP3 player. Along with the usual 'classics' that must stay put.


----------



## DubbedUP

Teenage Fanclub - Four Thousand Seven Hundred and Seventy Seconds...

I have been listening to it now for about 2 months solid now every night and I genuinely love every song on the album.

Before that it was The Who, The Who By Numbers... I listened to that one for about a year and I heard at least every song at least once a day. It was not a great time in my life.


----------



## Elliott19864

Kings of Leon still, it's generally the only thing I played in the car, for almost a year!!

It's stuck in my CD changer now though and I need to put it in the new car


----------



## davidrogers190

Trist said:


> John Mayer's new album 'Battle Studies' & Leona Lewis - '*Echo*' at the momet


Great album, it has been in my van all week on repeat!


----------



## Trist

davidrogers190 said:


> Great album, it has been in my van all week on repeat!


It is good, Naked and I got you are great tracks. Try Alexandra Burkes new album too, kinda like Leona but a bit more upbeat


----------



## ksm1985

listening to +44


----------



## chunkytfg

Cheryl Cole - 3 Words

Sad i know but I really like it!

And a favorite from way back still listened to is Creed - Human Clay


----------



## HC1001

Paramore - Brand new eyes

or

Shinedown - sound of madness


----------



## Simon01

chunkytfg said:


> Cheryl Cole - 3 Words
> 
> Sad i know but I really like it!
> 
> And a favorite from way back still listened to is Creed - Human Clay


+1 i got it for my wife and daughter but im liking track 5 and 8 :tumbleweed:


----------



## Will-S

Black Eyed Peas The E.N.D


----------



## dcj

Simon01 said:


> +1 i got it for my wife and daughter :tumbleweed:


Thats what they all say.


----------



## Frothey

Trist said:


> How do you rate John Mayers new cd?
> 
> I'm gonna check out stone sour now


if you like leona lewis, you probably had a shock with stone sour! Sorry, I was replying to the post before yours and didn't see your post


----------



## The Cueball

I was in the car and a stone sour song came on, SWIMBO said he was a good singer....

Low and behold the next song, was a Slipknot one...

"get that rubbish off" she says.... 

She made me prove it was the same singer!



:thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

The very best of chaz and dave: Chaz and Dave


----------



## Trist

In The Detail said:


> if you like leona lewis, you probably had a shock with stone sour! Sorry, I was replying to the post before yours and didn't see your post


:lol: No I like Stone Sour


----------



## jamest

Amplified - A Decade Of Reinventing The Cello by Apocalyptica

Mostly due to this song:


----------



## Alex_225

The Cueball said:


> I was in the car and a stone sour song came on, SWIMBO said he was a good singer....
> 
> Low and behold the next song, was a Slipknot one...
> 
> "get that rubbish off" she says....
> 
> She made me prove it was the same singer!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Haha that's brilliant. Corey Taylor is a great singer, in fact live he's better at singing than the shouty aspect of Slipknot.

Funny listening to him sing the likes of 'Bother' by Stone Sour to 'Sulfur' by Slipknot or even something less polished like their first album!


----------



## Reds

Have you heard Corey's version of 'Wicked Game' by Chris Isaac, Alex? That is really, really good.

I've been listening to some Five Finger Death Punch lately. Must buy that album:devil:


----------



## jamest

Corey Taylor has a good voice on "I'm not jesus" by Apocalyptica.

His voice is a bit ruined in Slipknot.


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> Cheryl Cole - 3 Words
> 
> Sad i know but I really like it!
> 
> And a favorite from way back still listened to is Creed - Human Clay


It's no good i've changed my mind again as i've been listening to this since saturday non stop since I uploaded it from my Cd collection.

Green Day - Dookie:thumb:


----------



## Frothey

Alex_225 said:


> Haha that's brilliant. Corey Taylor is a great singer, in fact live he's better at singing than the shouty aspect of Slipknot.


i've had the chorus to 30/30-150 stuck in my head all day. love the song, but it's starting to get annoying now!


----------



## R32rob

Can't get enough of Foo Fighters colour and the shape ATM!


----------



## Ham328

Biffy Clyro - Only Revolutions

Getting better and better these guys


----------



## RedCloudMC

Bon Jovi - The Circle. It's a grower.


----------



## ivor

Jace Everett 

Red Revelations 

i blame True blood


----------



## The Cueball

jamest said:


> His voice is a bit ruined in Slipknot.


I guess that is why he decided to move to another band...

I don't really think Slipknot needs a 'proper' singer...the growl/shout/spit suits it!!

:thumb:


----------



## Reds

The Cueball said:


> I guess that is why he decided to move to another band...
> 
> I don't really think Slipknot needs a 'proper' singer...the growl/shout/spit suits it!!
> 
> :thumb:


They let him sing on the last album (song's called Snuff).

(Says Reds as he is listening to People=S**T at mach 10 on his headphones:devil


----------



## EliteCarCare

Raekwon - Only built 4 Cuban Linx pt.2


----------



## Frothey

The Cueball said:


> I guess that is why he decided to move to another band...


he's not moved to another band, stone sour is a side project (which he was in before slipknot iirc). he's got a couple of other projects too...


----------



## rubbishboy

In The Detail said:


> he's not moved to another band, stone sour is a side project (which he was in before slipknot iirc). he's got a couple of other projects too...


Yep, Stone Sour where formed before Slip Knot. Along with Corey, guitarist Jim Root is in both bands as is the bassist Shawn Economaki who is Slip Knot's guitar tech/stage manager.


----------



## Stumper

I've been listening to Mumford and Sons - Sigh No More....I'm not really sure why as I don't particularly like it, it just seems to be on in the house or the car quite often 

My current personal favourite has to be Green Day - 21st Century Breakdown :thumb:


----------



## S63

Don't know if this a new release, certainly new to me anyway and it is simply awesome. The Rod Stewart Sessions 1978-1998. Many unheard demo tracks of his classic hits, 4 cd's of pure magic.


----------



## bonkey

S500 said:


> Don't know if this a new release, certainly new to me anyway and it is simply awesome. The Rod Stewart Sessions 1978-1998. Many unheard demo tracks of his classic hits, 4 cd's of pure magic.


i know what you going to be watching on tv saturday:speechles


----------



## robj20

Im listening to
Black Eyed Peas - END
and
Ramstien Best Of.


----------



## Bazza155

Coheed & Cambria - Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV, Vol. 2.


----------



## bonkey

i cant stop playing 3 

Kings and queens jamie T

only by the night kings of leon

Ian Brown my way


----------



## S63

bonkey said:


> i know what you going to be watching on tv saturday:speechles


What, who, when?


----------



## qwertyuiop

Er! Kiki Dee, Almost Naked.


----------



## bonkey

a tribute to Rod Stewart


----------



## martyp

Alf by Alison Moyet.


----------

